# Sonic H RPG Project -(NSFW)



## SpazMan (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey. It's been a while, hasn't it? Anyway, it seems that my team still hasn't given up on our latest project at hand, the SH-RPG. 

As you can see, this forum is clearly marked as NSFW, so don't say I didn't warn you. 

Me and my team have been working hard these past 7 months to produce this kicker of a game. With a load of artists, musicians, spriters, programmers, etc. at work. So please, take the time to read through this and give your thoughts on it. 

(Though, I don't tolerate any sort of flaming/trolling/ any of the sort when I post this.)

First things first, here's our team's logo and such:








http://soundcloud.com/spectrum-base (Soundtrack)


http://www.spectrumgames.co.cc/index.php (Our forum) 


Hello everyone. Iâ€™m sure youâ€™re all aware of the game we have been putting together!
We have all made some major progress on the project and have acquired more members for our team. In this thread we will go in depth about our development process, in which we will use to further enhance the game.
Team Members by alphabetical order:


Blade_TigerX
Cuisine
Crystal Alicorn
DarkEmberDrake
PowerSlave


Writing Staff:
Blade_TigerX
Crystal Alicorn
DarkEmberDrake


Graphic Staff: (This includes item sprites and character sprites)
Crystal Alicorn
PowerSlave




Art Staff
Blade_TigerX: Colourist, Animator 
Crystal Alicorn: Sketch artist, Colourist, Animator
PowerSlave: Colourist
Zack_the_Hedgehog: Artist





Mapping:
Crystal Alicorn
DarkEmberDrake (Main mapper)


Development:
Crystal Alicorn
DarkEmberDrake


NEW MEMBERS: These are member whom have just signed up, they will be placed in a category once they prove they are sincere with their desire to assist. 
Kai the Hedgehog
Purfekt Khaos
Rav
Giz-oid
Frozesolidfox




(EDIT
Kupo has been removed from staff for not doing their assigned roles.








Gameplay
Iâ€™m sure youâ€™re all wondering what type of game this is going to be. The majority of the gameplay will be focused around action RPG combat. The game will contain six playable characters and multiple boss fights for the player to engage. Each character will also have their own unique Artwork and animations to go along with â€˜losingâ€™ in combat. They will also have their own unique storylines that will intertwine, similar to the story mode in Sonic Adventure.


Progress


As of now we have the script completely written for the game and are starting the art phase.
We have also gotten a majority of the game completely planned out and will be working on it as such. If you are interested in taking a position in helping the project along, send Crystal Alicorn or PowerSlave a PM with a sample of your work, and tell us which parts of the project you would like to assist in. We currently need: Sketch artists, Animators and Spriters.


Note: As of yet we currently do not have an official title for the project


Story


Five hundred years ago upon an island of silence and mystery, lived a diverse community of people. These people existed in peace and harmony for a time and worshipped magic and the powerful deity of love, Amare. This deity provided for all of the island, bringing its good fortune and happiness to all.


However, one stormy night, a stranger visited this land upon a boat carrying with him a single book. He was starving, drained of energy from the sea and near dead in all aspects. The people on the island, showing their kindness nursed the man back to health. As a token of his great appreciation, he shared with them the powers of his own people.


These powers were contained within a single book, the book that he had brought along with him on his travels. To him, as he said â€œIt is the only thing left of my people, I am the only one now. All of itâ€™s power, I entrust to you. Your kindness has shown me you should be the ones to now possess itâ€ a smile curled upon his lips, and for a time, the land was peaceful again.


Over time, the people grew restless, fear and paranoia consumed them as they were bestowed with powers they could not comprehend. As such, they opted to destroy the book and In his great sadness, the traveler whom they had saved, could not bare the final remnants of his people being eliminated and using everything he had, begged them to stop. The peoples of the island, did not listen, and once more attempted to destroy the knowledge they were given. These people however, did not succeed. In their fear and frustration, they then took the life of the traveler whom they had once saved.


The traveler was given a burial out at sea, his body sinking to the bottom of the depths perhaps never to be found again. The book he had given them as a token of appreciation and love, had now become a symbol of fear and paranoia for those whom existed on this pseudo paradise of peace. A month after the travelers funeral, the worst of what could have possibly happened, did. The book was stolen by four unnamed assailants, and not a trace of evidence was left behind.


The four thieves, seeking power and eternal life used the bookâ€™s magic for their own selfish desires. The corrupted use of this pure and beautiful tome, angered their god, Amare. After seeing what the entire island had done to this traveler and his purity, she punished the simple people disgusted with their act of brutality and cowardice.


The island fell to chaos, fell to the darkness, where no light would ever shine again. Itâ€™s animals becoming perverse and devious, its people all disappearing into the void to suffer the same fate as the traveler they had murdered. And for all eternity, forever onward, it would no longer be a peaceful place. Only four remained upon this island, only four and no more. The thieves whom had used this tome for their own selfish gain, would forever be lost souls upon this place. The four thieves now seek prey to entertain their miserable existence, as they will forever be trapped here in reminder of what they have done.


Five hundred years later, a few party goers find themselves on a remnant of the past. A remnant of which they will have a hard time escaping, or surviving unscathed.


Cast of Characters








Name: Aiden
Age: 22
Sex: Female
Species: Echidna
Breast Size: D Cup
Height 3,4
Personality: Sarcastic, Jerkish and Confident
Occupation: Treasure Hunter
Abilities: Aiden is skilled in unarmed combat and uses her tough melee to break down enemies. Her abilities in magic though, is sub par. But she more than makes up for this with her sheer fighting prowess.
Weapon: Fists
Biography: Ever since birth, Aiden has grown up in a rather harsh environment. At a young age she was forced into a military esque scenario away from her parents. Because of this, during her coming of age ceremony she snapped and attacked her fellow officers while they slept. Many years later she became a treasure hunter and was attacked upon splitting the reward with her teammates. While fleeing, she accidently happened aboard Eggman's ship, where the party was taking place.


Name: Chia
Age:18
Sex: Female
Species: Chinchilla
Breast Size: B cup
Height: 3,0
Personality: Headstrong, Silly and Immature
Occupation: Bounty Hunter
Weapon: Wooden Sword
Abilities: Chia uses a powerful water magic she inherited from an ancient temple during her childhood to fight. Because of this, she cannot battle with metal weapons as they rust rather quickly upon her handling them. Using wood, she is effectively able to attack her foes with a mix of melee and elemental based abilities.
Biography: Chia is a hotheaded mobian girl whom came from a series of small islands. She has an adventurous heart and never turns down a brawl or an adventure, especially when treasure is involved. She was hired as a security guard for Eggmanâ€™s cruise with the promise of a paycheck to fuel her next adventure. Little did she know however, that this job would be more than she bargained for!


Name: Ibon
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Species: Jackal
Breast Size: C Cup
Height: 3â€™4â€
Personality: Determined, Noble, Untrusting
Occupation: Archaeologist
Weapon: Khopesh Sword
Abilities: Ibon fights with her khopesh sword. Relying on her training to make up for her lack of special powers. However ancient spirits seem to flock to her for her respect and care for their pasts and occasionally lend her a little boost in a fight.
Biography: Ibon is an Egyptian Jackal who after seeing a pyramid important to her own family tree defaced by Doctor Robotnik took to Archaeology, so that she might find relics of the past and place them where they might be safe from thieves and the destructive. Ibon was exploring a tomb that turned out to be a secret base for Eggman and after falling through a trap door, she later woke up to find herself in his cruise shipâ€™s storage bay.


Name: Rua
Age: ?
Sex: Male
Species: Robot Unicorn
Member Size: 6.5 inches (cut)
Height: 3,5
Personality: Drone, Emotionless and Silent
Occupation: Robotnik Soldier (A.k.a: Badnik)
Weapon: Blaster Gun
Abilities: Rua is designed to be one of Dr Robotniks most powerful badniks. As such, Rua is able to use a powerful blaster for long range combat.
Little is known about Rua, or what his potential can amount to. Oddly enough, he tends to display strange abilities unlike any other of Robotnikâ€™s machines.
Biography: A mysterious android developed by Dr. Robotnik himself. He was originally to be shipped and used against Sonic and his friends, however unforeseen circumstances have caused the good doctor's original plans to go sour. Now Rua must learn and choose for himself, who he wants to be and why he exists. He ended up on the Island after his shipping crate was destroyed by the storm.


Name: Rudolf
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Squirrel
Member Size: 4.5 inches (uncut)
Height: 2,7
Personality: Smart, Nerdy and Uppity
Occupation: Otaku
Weapon: Tonfas
Ability: Physically, Rudolf is not very powerful. However, his great intellect will pathe the way for powerful elemental abilities. Despite this, Rudolf as a child trained with Tonfas, wanting to be like one of his favorite comic book heroâ€™s.
Biography: Rudolf is a bright and well read Mobian. He spends his time collecting nicknacks and reading books that range from graphic novels to advanced literature. Dreaming of the adventure, akin to the ones in his stories. He goes upon Robotniks party cruise via invitation, hoping to make more of his small and sheltered life.


Name: Vex
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Species: Fox
Breast Size: D Cup
Height: 3,1
Personality: Sneaky, Fun-loving and Caring
Occupation: Kunoichi Dropout
Weapon: Boomerang
Abilities: Vex has learned many techniques using what is known as the Dark Element. This included the ability to manipulate shadows and enhance her own power temporarily. Sheâ€™s also well trained with using a boomerang and is very effective with it, making her excel in mid range combat.
Biography: Vex originally studied to become a kunoichi where she learned to use dark elemental techniques and her boomerang. Though due to an incident, she left the academy and became a drop out. After sometime, she came across an invitation to a party that someone dropped. After deciding she needed to relax, she accepted the invite and went to the party. Little did she know however, that greater forces were at work.


Sample Artwork (it is linked, considering it's NSFW.) : 

http://www.sonichentai.net/gallery/albums/userpics/27368/Rouge_Censored.png


A very early artwork we've decided to share with you. You will be able to see the uncensored version once the game is completed.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2012)

...No thanks. Not into RPG's or Sonic hentai. Wish the best of luck for your project, though.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 22, 2012)

OP and his friends are just the worst kind of people.


----------



## SpazMan (Jul 22, 2012)

To Pachi, I thank ya. And to the Schmuck up there: go shit on another dude's post.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2012)

SpazMan said:


> To Pachi, I thank ya. And to the Schmuck up there: go shit on another dude's post.



Well, on THIS forum, posts like these are somewhat looked down upon. Lurk some more and you'll see what I mean. This is not the kind of place to advertise such a thing. I won't judge you, but it's this sort of stuff that has the rest of society look at furries as absolutely abhorrent subhumans. And even furries look at furries like freaks.
If you think his comment is shitting on you, you may want to report the OP now. What he said was _nice. _I'm serious. 



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> OP and his friends are just the worst kind of people.



I'm not as big a meanie as you, but that was still kind of funny, Mr. Term. xD


----------



## Smelge (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh excellent. Another game that uses a simple art style so nobody has to do any actual work while still taking advantage of a community of frothing manchildren who love that kind of shit. Just what I've been waiting for since the last Sonic style porn game.

I can't wait.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 23, 2012)

DELETE DELETE DELETE

SOMEBODY DELETE


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 23, 2012)

> Member Size:





> Breast Size:



:c 

disgusting.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 23, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> :c
> 
> disgusting.



You do realize that your avatar is perfect for this comment right?! Lol.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 23, 2012)

what the actual fuck.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

See what I mean OP? You can't really blame them, though.



Smelge said:


> Oh excellent. Another game that uses a simple art style so nobody has to do any actual work while still taking advantage of a community of frothing manchildren who love that kind of shit. Just what I've been waiting for since the last Sonic style porn game.
> 
> I can't wait.



I knew you would be the first right after my comment. That telepathy too good!! :V


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 24, 2012)

I have an idea for this. To play, you need to shove a hugeass needle into your brain stem. Then, you become this character in the Matrix dreamworld. 

Oh, wait, you'll be dead.
That works too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 24, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> You do realize that your avatar is perfect for this comment right?! Lol.


I lol'd. Pretty hard too


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 24, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I lol'd. Pretty hard too



^^ Then my work here is done!!! Really the poor thing looks traumatized. And for good reason, i'm not much of a gamer anymore, but that info seems a bit too much for just an rpg.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> ^^ Then my work here is done!!! Really the poor thing looks traumatized. And for good reason, i'm not much of a gamer anymore, but that info seems a bit too much for just an rpg.



I wouldn't say traumatized, just heavily disappointed. My friend makes that same kind of expression.
And I guess OP isn't coming back. Or maybe he is. He won't like what this turned into. o-o
Hope he's not the type that goes off. He's gonna get RUINED...by you guys, of course.


----------



## SpazMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Nah, I'm still here. I just don't give two fucks what people say about this. At least I have the decency to hold my tongue when needed.

*noms on watermelon*

Also, it wasn't my idea to post the sizes and such of those things. I'm just the spriter / advertiser / forum owner.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 24, 2012)

I wanted to give this thread a fair chance, but this same topic ran the same course in the past. I'm sure some people out there would be interested, but it seems you won't be finding your target audience here.


----------

